# POST your Night ride pics and night ready rig!!



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I am getting into the whole night ride thing and want to see night shots, dusk etc Ive seen lights on tables but lights mounted on bikes, riding action etc... I know its hard to get a night shot from what Ive been told Dusk is a pretty good time... Dont know just know my camera sucks bad LOL...

So if you have mounted light pics (bike), riding etc Id like to see them... It literally is alot fo fun and Im glad I took the opportunity to see what you guys are doing...
Thanks and Im hooked....:thumbsup:

From the first ride I went on, we are racing the marzocchi predator night DH ract this weekend and will be doing some drops and rock lines on our own. We will be sure to snap a few pics we have a photog going from the crew...

Lights:
Baja Designs Stryker and Stryker PRO
A drop









Mid flight off a drop









Hauling throught he rock garden and off the rock at end









The berm (well 1 of several)









The bike


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice pictures. Your seat is crooked.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

ajmelin said:


> Nice pictures. Your seat is crooked.


Yeah and the cartridge is out of the fork LOL I was revalving the avy cart so it was in the stand and I had a little time before the shimz got here so I snapped a pic...
If you look at the stanchion on left there is no cap or internals protruding... Makes for a rough ride...


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*5am before work ride*

No better way to start the day than a big o' cup of adrenaline :thumbsup:






**


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

scar said:


> No better way to start the day than a big o' cup of adrenaline :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a cool @$$ video thank you...
From the valley its got to look like UFOs between the bar mounts and then the helmet mounts zipping all over speeding down the mtn..

Thats great I need a vid. camera..

What did you use, is there better for night vids and is there a setting or something I should use or do if aI go that route???
Thanks in advance...


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey BullCrew - Sorry I am just responding. Been super busy building lights.

I got me a GoProHD. Not sure they make a camera optomized for night time GoPro supposedly doesn't do good in low light conditons (I wouldn't know :thumbsup: ).


***


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

scar said:


> Hey BullCrew - Sorry I am just responding. Been super busy building lights.
> 
> I got me a GoProHD. Not sure they make a camera optomized for night time GoPro supposedly doesn't do good in low light conditons (I wouldn't know :thumbsup: ).
> 
> ***


No worries I appreciate it... I like the way that looked so apparently the lights throw enough to make it capture the shots clean... good to know ill be rocking a solid 2100 linens so there should be enough light I assume....


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> good to know ill be rocking a solid 2100 linens so there should be enough light I assume....


I usually leave the linens at home when going on a night ride


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> I usually leave the linens at home when going on a night ride


Wimp..... these are egyptian cotton....

Spell check on the droid got me again....lumens there its saved in my phone....


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*This mornings 5 am before work ride*






***


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ill ha e a few more tomorrow night sjt 14 mile single track and all downhillers so it ought to be a full throttle event. Then the marzocch predator night dh race sat. That's lit but ill roll some drop lines for pics......


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Quick video grab*

Took a road trip to Colorado Springs and did a night ride with the Amoeba owners chapter down there. Had 14 riders show up. Not all had Amoeba's but most that didn't mentioned at the end of the ride they were wishing they did :thumbsup:

Local stud, hightechredneck, take the roller in the quarry. Notice how the rest of us walk down 






*****


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

here's a few from this past weekend. 3 of us hit a pretty techinical park here in NJ for just over 3 hours. we had a blast and stayed out late - 1 am. one pic came out pretty trippy - the flash caught the rider going up this rock staircase, but the longer exposure on the picture allowed for a little bit of the reflection from my lights on the subject to wipe across the pic. nothing fancy, but it looks kinda cool. this is my cheaper POS camera. one day i'll bring the nicer one out.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*A little Friday morning fun*






The best part of the video is seeing the line of traffic fighting their way into work while we are playing!

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Yep, still riding*

Our 5am ride on Monday






***


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

2 Magic Shine Lights and riding at night and early am is the best ever....


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Cool pics, I rememeber you posting them in another thread last year - http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7355549&postcount=22

Got anything recent 

***


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nope not yet. Still riding though. It's been to cold and wet to stop and take pics. Everyone is base training so none of us really want to stop and take pics. Will have some soon though.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep, sounds like you guys have been really hit hard with the rain this year. 


**


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Actually this one is from my iphone from a 5 am ride last Saturday. Sun is coming up in the back ground and above the fog line. Not really an action pic but had my lights on at the start of my ride if this counts any.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice pic. I love riding above the clouds, doesn't happen enough.


***


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

And my new rig for 2011. Loving it...

Scar - Thanks Man! Keep up the Riding!!!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*A few pics from this mornings ride*

5 am
24 degress and falling
sleet turning into snow



















***


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

scar said:


> 5 am
> 24 degress and falling
> sleet turning into snow
> 
> ...


Wow! I feel all hardcore if the dew has fallen and it's in the 50's outside...

Those are some incredible pictures by the way Scar. Impressive...most impressive...


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Scar! The icing on the cake in this picture is that the bike is a singlespeed...!!!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Some Amoebas kicking it along the Front Range*

Some footage from our latest weekly T.I.T.S ride (Tracks In The Snow). Video credit goes to mountaingoatepics. Beats sitting inside any day!






***


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Scar that video is awesome! What video camera are you using?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Wish it was my video. One of the crew, mountaingoatepics, shot it. I thought it was too good not to post here. I think he is using this camera - http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC-TS1-Digital-Stabilized-Orange/dp/B001QFZMB0 . I use a GoPro
in my videos above this one. GOPros are biased for full sun conditions, so they don't do well in night time situations (unless there is enough artificial light  ). I really dig the way mountaingoatepics lightens up the city lights in the background.

***


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll have to see if I can borrow my friend's GoPro before she leaves (she uses it for skydiving). I'm actually wishing for some snow so it packs down and covers the couple of inches of ice we've had recently. Commuting on ice with slicks is scarier than doing a DH run with a 3W vistalite 

If not I'll try and remember my camera as it's stunningly beautiful in the snow.

oh, and awesome vids Scar, makes me want to get off my butt and go riding :thumbsup:


----------



## Ouchy The Clown (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Very cool, I had heard GoPro's were a little finicky at night. Filming and photographing at night is always a bit of a challenge. Your lights look great. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

I am going to post a few that Jim Helms took (he's to humble to post them himself) this is a few he's taken, the rest are on Baja Designs Bicycle Lighting Facebook page found at the link below.

http://www.facebook.com/bajadesigns.bicycle

Jim uses a Nikon Coolpix S570 he got at Best Buy a year or so ago, I think it's the photographer more than the camera. Great stuff!


















http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=199554283394379&set=a.199553853394422.61962.150322801650861

These are a few I liked, he has quite a few more, I put them on FB page if you'd like to take a little gander.

Shannon


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Spring Break FIFO ride*

A few pics and some video from our Spring Break FIFO ride yesterday morning at 5 am. Was 71 degrees the day before in Denver then snow the nest morning, gotta love it!

*The lettering on the rim says it all!*




























































***


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

Scar loved that last vid. Trail looked nice and tacky with the fresh snow. That was kinda a freaky snowstorm

Here are a couple of mine to add to the thread.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

scar said:


> A few pics and some video from our Spring Break FIFO ride yesterday morning at 5 am. Was 71 degrees the day before in Denver then snow the nest morning, gotta love it!
> 
> *The lettering on the rim says it all!*
> 
> ...


Awesome shots Scar! Fun but BRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Since I always ride solo at night I don't have anybody to try to take shots of night riding. Second best, here is my ride ready for the next night outing.


----------

